# Experts: OMG, you dog will be HUGE!



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel like venting....

I love when the "dog experts" walk over to me, and say that Kira is going to be HUGE!

Look at those paws!
Look at those ears!
Her head is PERFECT and LARGE!
OMG, how much does she weigh??

Is she a GIANT shepherd like I used to see YEARS AGO?

Yes, that's what I hear...

My replies...

Her paws are normal
Her ears are normal
Her mom was a pip squeek, just barely 65 lbs
She's only 30lbs.

LOL


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I get that all the time. 
"He's gonna be, what, 120, 130 pounds?" 
No. Probably more like 85-90.

They always seem disappointed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You'll be amazed at the crazy things experts will tell you. Our last female gsd was 68 at her heaviest and people used to ask me if she was a miniature shepherd...a what?? On the other hand Stosh is 85 lbs and people say that he's huge, he's got to weigh 100 lbs...nope he's normal.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I get that too and from folks who know GSDs - same thing - parents were NOT big and his weight is on the low end of the scale for his age.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is a LH. I keep his wieght between 87 lbs & 92 lbs. Because of his LH, folks always say "Oh my gosh! He must weigh at least 120lbs!" I just laugh softly and say, "No, he doesn't weigh that much." I'm not going to argue with them. He's my dog. I know what he weighs. And it really doensn't matter what they think.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I took Kira to the vet yesterday, because I found a tick on her. She hadn't been treated for fleas and ticks yet (my fault), so I asked the vet to remove the tick, and treat her.

The "Sunday vet" didn't know her and thought she was about 3 months old. When he pt her on the scale, and saw that she was "only" 30lbs, his face looked bewildered. He ran to the computer, and looked up the projected weight. He comes over to me and says that she's "undersized" for a GS, and her projected weight is about 65 lbs.
To which I reply... Perfect. She's just like her mother.
He thought I was friggin nuts.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I get that too with my 7 month old, 55lb female... one guy said to me, "omg.. that dog will be 100lbs!" meanwhile, my 2.5 year old male who is triple her size is only 87lbs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I get it all the time that my 85lb boy is "small for a male" and that they have a "110lb male" at home. I then ask them how much they love dealing with their joint problems and how much their dog's love the Beneful that they're carrying to the counter.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

While out walking with my boy someone stopped to comment on how big he was....they thought 95 pounds and was shocked when I said no...65 pounds

Sometimes the general public annoy me with what they think a GSD "should be". I always here about their 120 pound GSD growing up...but maybe that weight was exaggerated anyway. lol


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ditto everything. Moses is an even 100lbs and I constantly get one of two comments...OMG WHAT kind of dog is that?? He looks like a bear! To which I reply he is a german shepherd and they reply, "I've never seen a german shepherd like that before". The 2nd is OMG what does he weight 120lbs, 130lb?

The general public is not dog savvy!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Somehow the thing standing right in front of you, with all those teeth... seems to look bigger


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

People say that about my 14 month old male, but he really is big. Now when I see labs, they actually look small. The two comments I hear most are: he's big and he's a beautiful dog.


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I love when people tell me my GSD is going to be 150 lbs. Do they even get that big? Rofl.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When it comes to Sinister I always hear: 

"That's the longest dog I've ever seen" 
"He's huge"
"He has to weigh like 120 pounds"
"There is no way that he is a purebred Shepherd, they don't come in all black"

I do agree that he is long and he's tall at 28", but he's only 80-85 pounds and he's definitly a purebred GSD.

With Malice I hear:

"She's going to be bigger than your male"
"There's no way she is only 5 months old"
"There is no such thing as black Shepherds"

She definitly wont be bigger than Sinister, she sure is 5 months old and yes GSDs can be black.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is funny.
So many of us, hear the same stuff.. LOL


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

It makes me wonder what the GSDs these people are referencing look like. 

People ask me all the time what Rocket is. And say "LOOK AT THOSE PAWS!" Sheesh. He's almost 5.5 months, weighs about 55lbs I guess (haven't weighed in him a couple weeks- he was 50 at 5 months) and is just normal, I think. 

And I definitely don't think he looks like anything BUT a GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> This is funny.
> So many of us, hear the same stuff.. LOL


I actually had someone argue with me over whether or not Sinister was purebred.

They told me he was not a GSD, I said he is and showed them his AKC tag and they told me that it was wrong and that I should inform AKC of their mistake. :laugh:


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

People have no idea what they're talking about. My pup is almost 8 months and only weighs 48lbs, and I STILL get "OMG SHES GONNA BE HUUUUUGEE!".


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes I think I'd prefer that to the "Omgosh he's so thin/skinny!" I get now at this age of 9 months. He's about 66lbs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LukasGSD said:


> Sometimes I think I'd prefer that to the "Omgosh he's so thin/skinny!" I get now at this age of 9 months. He's about 66lbs.


Don't feel bad, Kopper's 11 months and just finally rolled over 70lb.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I get, "I didn't know Shepherds were so thin." Or, "He's so skinny!" 

Well, he's not skinny, in fact probably could lose just a couple of pounds, but at 79 lbs the vet (at least) thinks he's ideal.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LukasGSD said:


> Sometimes I think I'd prefer that to the "Omgosh he's so thin/skinny!" I get now at this age of 9 months. He's about 66lbs.


Poor Kaiser. He's only 65ish lbs and is just about 2 years old. He thinks he should be bigger but I disagree. And we still get the huge paws comment once in a while. People tend to think he's younger but he's just small but beefy looking especially lately.

Raven still gets the so thin comments. She's tall and lanky but about 80lbs! Can't see ribs but has a clear waist just like she should.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

UPDATE:

I HAD to add this one....

Someone asked if Kira was a miniature shepherd!

Starting to wonder myself. She's been stuck at 30 lbs for three weeks. She's gonna be 5 months old next week..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Non GSD people think that it is a compliment to mention how big your dog is / going to be. I just politely say "Na, he is only from a medium sized bloodline." They always act like "oh, I am sorry you didn't get a good one." Like size is the most desirable thing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw someone at the dog park with a good sized female. Good as in 'correct,' not large. I asked her if people tell her that her GSD is small. She said yes. We sort of laughed about that for a little bit.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Haha- people are just funny.I get told all the time Grim is a BIG dog. Now Grim is all of 23 inches at the shoulder and 72 lbs. He sounds heavy for his height but it is all muscle. He is Czech so had a heavier body type (heavy bone and muscle). Go figure.

I don't know enough about the range of dog sizes to know. Clearly she is not a dwarf. and no such thing as a miniature GSD. She may or may not be as big as her parents. Both my daughters are shorter than me and my husband. Go figure (but then they did not get the foods that were infused with growth hormones growing up either)

--------------

IF there was such a thing as a miniature working shepherd I would be in line. To me 35-40lbs is the ideal size for a SAR dog, but I like the GSD temperament and working ability (no malinois or aussies for Nancy and I hear kelpies are really too independant though there is a guy breeding selected strains of basenjii for detection work.....hmmmm......will look next time because that is a breed I would not think of for biddability)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I was told that I have a mini shepherd by a neighbor! Molly is 75lbs I guess the guy has only seen king shepherds. I just laughed and agreed with him I didn't both explaining that she is standard size!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, it is amazing how many people think German Shepherds are supposed to be enormous. I always get the "Oh, he's going to be over 100 lbs!!" with Hunter. I just reply with, "Nope, probably around 80lbs." And they are shocked by my answer. I am sorry, but I did not buy a Saint Bernard. Geez.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never get annoyed with any comment people
make about my dog. i think when people think
your dog is going to be over size it's a compliment.
they think a GSD is naturally 110lbs to 130lbs. they
look at those big ears and paws and try to attach
a size to them. the publics comments are harmless
so i don't feel annoyed.



Anthony8858 said:


> This is funny.
> So many of us, hear the same stuff.. LOL


----------



## DorothyM (Aug 29, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I HAD to add this one....
> 
> ...



I get the same thing! Rocky is 4.5 months and is only 30 lbs. Im sure they will catch up soon.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

PPl never say Hachi is going to big as far as weight, they THINK he is going to big as far as built wise. 
Which is crazy! he is a normal 10month old gsd now and I haven't got him here recently not until he next Vet check and then I will be able to tell every1 his weight. I estimate him just by picking him up around 25-35lbs. Is that crazy?!?!? This is just an educated guess. Just feels around that when i pick him to put him in the car when we go somewhere.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Typo error i just noticed LOL

"I haven't got him weight here recently"


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

DorothyM said:


> I get the same thing! Rocky is 4.5 months and is only 30 lbs. Im sure they will catch up soon.


I'm sure they'll be fine.

I'm not really concerned.

She's healthy, with a great temperament. Thats all that matters.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

doggiedad said:


> i never get annoyed with any comment people
> make about my dog. i think when people think
> your dog is going to be over size it's a compliment.
> they think a GSD is naturally 110lbs to 130lbs. they
> ...


I like this attitude. (Doggie Dad's)

People are attracted to your dog, curious about your dog and want to talk about your dog. As is human nature, they try to sound like they know something about the topic. With all that hair, as a general rule our dogs do look heavier than what they are. 

Until I bought one that didn't have the classic pattern, I expected all GSDs to be saddle or blanket backs either black with white or black with tan. I couldn't tell you a lot about labs (they come in a hole lot of different sizes and builds) or most other breeds either. That doesn't mean I wouldn't try to talk to you with some general comments about your lab.
(Heck maybe it turns out to be a chessy instead of a curly coated lab.)


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I also get these responses. Karma is still young hes 9mo and weighed in at 98lbs but he is def still a pup you can see it in his eyes and the way he is just a big goof ball. he towers over my female. people are always telling me hes going to weigh 150+lbs im like no sorry doubt it hes just big for his age like that kid in middle school who towered over every one but by high school he was just another kid in class.


----------



## skphotoimages (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm kind of jealous of all your correct sized dogs. Our last girl was a GSD/wolf mix. Her dad really was 135lbs and her mom, the wolf, was really tall. Sierra ended up at 95 healthy weight and 105 overweight when she was much older. I swore I was going to get a small or correct sized female this time around.
I failed.
I bought a male...the largest in the litter..expected to be 90-100.
Sometimes the right dog just comes in a different package than you expected.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Warrior09 said:


> he is a normal 10month old gsd now and I haven't got him here recently not until he next Vet check and then I will be able to tell every1 his weight. I estimate him just by picking him up around 25-35lbs. Is that crazy?!?!?


Hachi is not 25-35lb. That is the average weight for a 3-4 month old German Shepherd puppy. It's hard to get a size estimate from your pictures, but I think your vet will tell you he weighs somewhere in the 70-80lb range.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I was asked when Indra stopps growing. Mind you, she's one month shy from two years of age.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The only comment that irritates me is when a mom tells to her kid 'stay away from this dog, it's mean' when the only thing this 'mean dog' is doing is calmly walking by paying zero attention to people. Also, I am not a fan of cars that pull over so the people inside can ask me about my dog. It's happened to me a number of times, and it feels creepy. All other comments I just take with a smile or blank expression, depending on the comment .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Hachi is not 25-35lb. That is the average weight for a 3-4 month old German Shepherd puppy. It's hard to get a size estimate from your pictures, but I think your vet will tell you he weighs somewhere in the 70-80lb range.


I would say he is about 80-90 pounds. He looks chubby in the other thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/173017-hachi.html


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> The only comment that irritates me is when a mom tells to her kid 'stay away from this dog, it's mean' when the only thing this 'mean dog' is doing is calmly walking by paying zero attention to people. Also, I am not a fan of cars that pull over so the people inside can ask me about my dog. It's happened to me a number of times, and it feels creepy. All other comments I just take with a smile or blank expression, depending on the comment .



I had the "car pulling over" on post in Germany. It happened a lot. Pretty much any time I was out walking the dog at least one person pulled over to ask about the dogs, or drove by waving out the window yelling "GORGEOUS DOGS".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is a pip-squeak at 25.5 inches and 68 pounds.
Yesterday someone said, "What a handsome puppy, he will be huge when he grows into that tail." I said, "SHE is 2 1/2 and won't get any bigger than this but thanks for the compliment."


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i never get annoyed with any comment people
> make about my dog. i think when people think
> your dog is going to be over size it's a compliment.
> they think a GSD is naturally 110lbs to 130lbs. they
> ...


I don't get annoyed when people make comments about Sasha (as long as their not mean comments); I get annoyed when people argue with me about stupid things that I would obviously know better than they would such as her size, weight, or age. Having my grandma tell me that Sasha will be so big when she grows up when I've told her numerous times that she's two is a bit annoying. Especially when she says, "Oh I thought she was the same age as Roxy...." Roxy is Sasha's best friend who is a lab and who my cousin got a month after I got Sasha...Roxy was 8 weeks old when my cousin got her...Sasha was two. I mean really...a brain can only take so much.


----------

